# Plants At Meeting



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm looking for a bunch of Bacopa, rotala rotundapholia, a small piece of buce, and any other plant I can fill my 55 up with besides anubius and crypts. I'll be bringing some anubius and some crypts to the meeting.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I might have some Bacopa to bring and will check if my Buce's are ready to split off a plant.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

What kind of crypts do you have madbadger?


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

I have just regular crypt wendetti and a darker variety not a whole lot just something I can bring so I dorm come empty handed

Found a 55 with no problems for trash pick up on the curb so took it and I'm going to use it as a plant grow out and pond for the summer time


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I will bring some _Bacopa caroliniana_.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sweet thanks looking for a good amount for my 55g one back corner. Whatever else is left and nobody is taking I'm going to throw into the pond grow out to grow more out for the community and to breed maybe something outside for the summer


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

I may not have many spare plants to bring to the meeting. Would anyone be interested in assassin snails? I think I could bring 10 easily. Maybe more once I start searching.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I pulled 6 crinum calamistratum(onion plants)3 are up for grabs tugg wants one clint wants one and madbadger may want one let me know so I can save these 3 for yall.Tugg if you cant make the meeting let me know if someone is coming that can bring it to you.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

If anyone has some crystal shrimp culls I could use a few for an experiment


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

I need another Crinum my other one kept getting uprooted and my new panda Garra would eat the soft roots we had been trying to grow. I need some Assasin snails if you could bring some Scotty. I'd also like a few CRS or something other than cherry shrimp to try something new


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

Packing everything tonight then going to a 5K in the morning and then to the meeting. I'm bringing Golden anubius, Anubius Barteri and the assorted crypts I have if anyone wants dibs on that. I also will attempt trimming th small amount of Riccia that's covering my anubius pinto again


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

madbadger, I will bring some assassins for you. I may be interested in a crypt or two if they look very different from the ones I already have.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

Didn't want to come empty handed so I packed what I could. Good size chunk of anubius golden could be split into two pieces, anubius Barteri, could be split in half aswell for two smaller sections, and a couple crypts I could get not much but better than nothjng


----------

